# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Oda shqiptare

## Donedon

Mirëdita të gjtithve.

E kam nje pytje per oden shqiptare ? E di qe është një traditë e turkëve qe e kemi marr në Kosovë. E di se ne Kosovë jan perdorë shum, por tani nuk perdoren shum dhe shum pak kan mbet ne fshata. A perdoren edhe ne Shqipëri ? Ka ndryshim perdorimi ne Kosovë dhe ne Shqipëri ?

A mundemi me me tregu per çfare kan qen perdorimi origjinal i keto odavë dhe si jon perdorë ma vonë dhe sot ?

Sot e di së perdoren per martesë, sepse aty rrin burrat, kurse femrat rrin ne shtëpi. Dhe aty burrat i presin krushqit. E di së oda duhet me pas deren e vet, duhet me qen e ndan me shtepin. E di se ka qen e ndalun per femret kur vjen mysafiri dmth burrat e kan bere sherbimin.

Shpesh kam degju "Jam rrit neper oda ?" çka duhet me thon kjo fjalë ?

Me falni per shkrimin timë të dobet. Ju faleminderit për ndim.  

Donedon.

----------


## _MALSORI_

donedon..keshtu eshte kur ecen me te thenat e miletit..nese do pyesje prinderit tu apo te moshuar rreth e rreth vetes tende do kishe marre informacion te plote..por me shume njerezit ju besojne thashethemeve ..

ode quhet dhoma..pra fjala ode eshte sinonim i nje dhome ..pra eshte cdo njera dhome e shtepise tende..nese ne gjuhen letrare i themi dhome , ne gjuhen dialektore apo krahinore i themi ode..oda nuk eshte e importuar nga turqia apo nga marsi..eshte pjese e kultures shqiptare..kryesisht kjo eshte pjese e jetes rurale apo me sakte neper fshatra ku mbizoteronin shtepite private apo edhe kulla ..

cdo familje e vogel dhe e madhe cakton nje dhome ( ode ) ne shtepine e tyre qe do ta perdore zakonisht per miqt..dhe ja ve emrin dhoma e miqve ose ne gjuhen krahinore oda e miqve..ajo ishte dhoma me e madhe dhe me mire e rregulluar e shtepise..cdo familje e kishte nje dhome te tille..zakonisht gjate kohes qe nuk kishe miq mysafire kjo dhome perdorej nga burrat e familjes dhe quhej edhe oda e burrave..nese ishin familje te pasura dhe kishe mundesi per te ndertuar shtepi te madhe  dhoma e miqve perdorej vetem per miqte kurse burrat perdornin nje dhome tjeter..grate kishin dhomen e tyre qe kryesisht ishte dhoma ku gatuhej..aty rrinin edhe vajzat por edhe djemt e vegjel..pasi djemt rriteshin ata fitonin te drejten te hynin ne dhomen e burrave ku vetem degjonin cka bisedonin burrat..kryesisht neper fshatra keto dhoma apo oda jane perdorur nga fshataret edhe per tu mbledhur dhe diskutuar per problemet e fisit , mehalles apo edhe fshatit..kryesisht ne keto oda rrinin meshkujt e familjes por asesi nuk ka qene e ndaluar te futej edhe femra aty..normalisht qe femra nuk merrte pjese ne diskutimet qe zhvilloheshin neper keto dhoma pasi ishte eksklusivitet i meshkujve por aty merrnin pjese shpesh edhe gra te moshuara qe kishin dhene nje kontribut per familjen , fisin , mehallen apo fshatin..bile ne raste te veqanta keto gra qe kushin fituar epitetin edhe burreresha jepnin mendimin e tyre ..apo edhe kur kishte diskutime qe preknin qeshtje qe i perkisnin grarise ishin vete grate qe i zgjidhnin keto pune..por ka pase edhe krahina ku nuk ka pase ndarje ne meshkuj dhe femra..psh krahina e mirdites ne shqiperi..

oda ishte pjese e shkolles malsore..neper oda te gjithe meshkujt diskutonin ngjarje e ndodhi nga me te ndryshmet duke dhene edhe mendime te ndryshme qe ndihmonin shume te rinjte qe te mesonin mbi jeten ne komunitet dhe me gjere..realisht ishin tamam shkolla dhe kan dhene nje kontribut mjaft te forte ne ruajtjen e kultures dhe tradites shqiptare..une jam nga ata qe jam rrite neper keto oda qe me kan mesuar shume shume..tashme me ardhjen e koheve te reja gjithnje e me shume eshte zbehe roli i odave te burrave ..gjithnje e me shume eshte zbehur karakteri i forte i burrave dhe me te drejte mund te themi se sot mbizoterojne vetem meshkujt..e pikerisht oda e burrave kishte kete misionin e rritjes se nje mashkulli deri sa te behej burre..tashme duhet te kenaqemi vetem me meshkuj..

----------

Donedon (07-02-2014),rromanoku (16-02-2014)

----------


## Donedon

Mirëdita të gjithve

Jam duke bere disa hulumtime per odat shqiptare.

Do te shkoj mbas nje jave ne Kosovë për mi vizitu odat dhe kullat ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi.

E di qe jan disa afer Junikut ne Kosovë sikur kulla e Isniqit.

Ne Shqiperi kam degju per kullen e gjon marka gjonit (me duket se eshte kjo e Oroshit qe Flet Kadareja ne Prillin e thyer)

Ka disa tjera kulla ose ode qe mund te vizitoj ? Ose nje muze qe tregon per ket veçanti shqiptare ?

Ju Faleminderit.

Edoni.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Oda shqiptare,ne kuptimin e vjeter (malsor) ishte dhoma me e madhe e shtepise,shtepia me nje kat quhet mdhecké, me dy o tre kate quhet kulle.Kur ndertohej nje shtepi kjo dhome ishte kryesorja;"oda me shum sofra per mort e per darsem".

Pastaj ke dhe sharashin e sharashop qe jane oda o dhoma te tjera.

----------

Donedon (30-01-2015)

----------

